

Ask HN: Does Joyent's Slingshot still exist? - guynamedloren

I am new to Rails, but Slingshot looks as though it was once the perfect way to port a web app to the desktop.  It appears that the service has become defunct, however, which is unfortunate.  Does anybody know if Slingshot can still be used to port web apps to the desktop?  I haven't been able to find much (recent) information on the subject.
======
jasonhoffman
It's not updated for a current version of Rails but it is completely open
sourced.

